
Dutch Parliament: Downloading Movies and Music Will Stay Legal - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/dutch-parliament-downloading-movies-and-music-will-stay-legal-111224/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
pan69
I think the Dutch are on the right track here. The one thing that is at the
core of all of this is the fact that the Internet doesn't work with the old
business model of the entertainment industry, i.e. selling units. SOPA and all
that other crap is to make the Internet adjust to the business models of old.

I'd be more than happy sign up for an excellent streaming server provided by
the entertainment industry and pay some reasonable monthly fee. Of course, I
can't sign up to Netflix, Hulu or any of that since I don't live in the
States. I think this is another issue you can bring up. A lot of content is
pirated overseas since overseas doesn't have, easy, access to it.

